# Looking to boost signal



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi. I am just wondering ... well two questions actually - 

1) I broke the neighbors WEP key so I could still access the internet for school.   
    I know this may not be right but sometimes we gotta do things we may not necessarily 
    like doing. My question is- Is there any software I can download to make the signal a little 
    more reliable? I am constantly losing ths signal due to it being very poor. 

2) My second question is- Can I download one of these hot spot deals to turn share my  
    internet connection with other computers at my house? 

Thnaks to anybody who answers me this.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, You can get something called a repeater/range extender to extend the coverage.

Please read my review for the Amped Wireless SR20000G, as I highly recommend that
http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2012/12/amped-wireless-sr20000g-wireless.html

It's extremely easy to setup.... 3 clicks and you've extended your coverage.

This'll also serve as a wireless access point and all your devices can connect to it... so no need for special software on your laptop or anything....


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 17, 2013)

*cool*

Thank you so much. I will go take a look now.


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 17, 2013)

*Cool*



nglwthnati2de said:


> Thank you so much. I will go take a look now.



Is there anything I could use now though? While this looks awesome, I cant afford something like this right now. I am up to $57,000 in debt for school and with only 3 classes left, I can't afford to get dropped now either. 

I was kinda hoping maybe there was some type of software I could download that would do the trick, even if it is just temporary.


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2013)

It is probably illegal what you're doing, depending on where you live, so I'm pretty sure this thread will be closed. Also I'm pretty sure you can't do that in software. If you don't get a signal you don't get a signal. You could get an antenna or something though, but if you have zero money it's not much you can do afaik.

You can make antennas yourself though. One example is here. But those are mainly for boosting a network routerside, I don't know if it'll help connect to a network.


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 17, 2013)

*i*



Frick said:


> It is probably illegal what you're doing, depending on where you live, so I'm pretty sure this thread will be closed. Also I'm pretty sure you can't do that in software. If you don't get a signal you don't get a signal. You could get an antenna or something though, but if you have zero money it's not much you can do afaik.
> 
> You can make antennas yourself though. One example is here. But those are mainly for boosting a network routerside, I don't know if it'll help connect to a network.



well it was worth a shot. I tried.


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> well it was worth a shot. I tried.



BTW, that entire site is pretty interesting.

http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 17, 2013)

It is a pretty cool site. Thanks for the hookup.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2013)

the ghetto but good Pringles can!!! LOL classic.....


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 19, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> Hi. I am just wondering ... well two questions actually -
> 
> 1) I broke the neighbors WEP key so I could still access the internet for school.
> I know this may not be right but sometimes we gotta do things we may not necessarily
> ...



Let me get something straight. You're stealing your neighbor's internet for school, which is immoral, but understandable. Yet, at the same time, you're trying to broadcast that signal so that other devices in your household can use it? What exactly do you need to do "for school" that requires multiple devices having access to internet? Isn't a single computer with Google and Microsoft Office enough?

tl;dr I think you're full of shit.


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for your thoughts. Not that it should matter to you, but I wanted to share the connection with my PS3. I can give a shit less about any other computers in my house. That is their problem but I am on a clan and we have tournaments to play, therefore I have obligations to fulfill.  

So please tell me now that I am full of shit.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 19, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> I can give a shit less



*can't



um so did the real internet get disabled? how about talk to the neighbors?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 19, 2013)

"I know this may not be right but sometimes we gotta do things we may not necessarily
like doing."



This is what you're being taught today?  I truly fear for my fellow man.

"It's understandable?"  Not to me...you're a thief.  This I understand.

Moderators, please close this thread.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 19, 2013)

Call it what you will. People have done far worse than just using a neighbors internet for a day or two.


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> Call it what you will. People have done far worse than just using a neighbors internet for a day or two.



That is not an excuse for anything.

And to be honest I completely missed that second part of the OP. Breaking a network to do some critical schoolwork I can sort of understand (even if it is bad), but sharing the connection with the other machines in your home? That is just ... no.

I am kinda surprised the thread is still open though. It won't last for long. Postcount +1.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 19, 2013)

Frick said:


> It is probably illegal what you're doing, depending on where you live, so I'm pretty sure this thread will be closed.



I've had this discussion with W1zz about how "illegal" matters are handled. I was told that TPU offers the maximum amount of flexibility when it comes to these matters and for something like running Mac OS X on a PC. We're allowed to talk about it and post pictures of screenshots of it and such on TPU, so even though it's illegal in the United States, it is not illegal in all countries so it's not prohibited.



Frick said:


> I am kinda surprised the thread is still open though. It won't last for long. Postcount  1.


:shadedshu

Ethically this is wrong, but by law I'm sure it varies from region to region. I also have little sympathy for people who use WEP and think that they're "secure".

What you really should do is buy your own damn internet. They're paying for their's and you should too.


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

If you use an extender and your only getting 2mbit wifi connection to the repaeater then that's all your Neibour will be getting via wifi because the router has to slow down to allow you to connect. If you don't want them to notice then you want full 54mbit so they have full performance. Also using a repeater will half the speed you get due to being half duplex. Unless you get a router with 2 radios like a wndr3300 and put ddwrt on it. So one radio connects to them and you connect to the other. This will also let you run NAT so it keeps your ip addresses and computer name separate to theirs.

You do know your computer name and mac addresses will show up on the router logs and under the dhcp lease don't you? Because you connected directly they will see Dave-pc and Davie's ps3 so you will get busted.. 

the MAC address on the wireless adapters built into your laptop and ps3 are hardwired so once they have them there is no denying it.


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 19, 2013)

I have my own internet, thank you very much. It just got turned off for a few days. It's not like I just hijack peoples internet for a fuckin' living. 3 days WTF! 
You people that have such perfect lives that you have never had to resort to anything like this before - I truly envy you! Because some of us are not that lucky! Some of us actually struggle and work our asses to the bone to get what little we have. 
So p[lease go enjoy your perfect no-problem life while I go and happily struggle through  mine!


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> I have my own internet, thank you very much. It just got turned off for a few days. It's not like I just hijack peoples internet for a fuckin' living. 3 days WTF!
> You people that have such perfect lives that you have never had to resort to anything like this before - I truly envy you! Because some of us are not that lucky! Some of us actually struggle and work our asses to the bone to get what little we have.
> So p[lease go enjoy your perfect no-problem life while I go and happily struggle through  mine!



Stop pissing your pants just next time you post something start it with **theoretically** I'm doing network security reaserch on my own router.....


----------



## nglwthnati2de (Feb 19, 2013)

oh no no that was not directed to you I am sorry. That last post was directed to the ones before you


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

Just so I know is it illegal to crack a wep key or just illegal to connect to their network?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 19, 2013)

nglwthnati2de said:


> I have my own internet, thank you very much. It just got turned off for a few days. It's not like I just hijack peoples internet for a fuckin' living. 3 days WTF!



Then you don't need to connect it to your entire network. It's one thing to use it because it's necessary because you're a student and you have school work you might need to get done but it's another when you want to play PS3 or Xbox or what ever and connect it to everything that isn't for school. If it's a few days, big deal. Get away from the internet for a little bit. It might do you some good if you've resorted to stealing other people's internet so you can live your life normally, rather than for what you need.

Also you said it got turned off. Did you not pay the bill or something? If it's off, then technically you don't have your own internet until they give it back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2013)

This thread is laughable, theft is theft and there is no just cause, although I particularily liked the clanwars logic..... thread closed.


----------

